# Irrational Thought #7



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

I should just live with my symptoms and carry on without making a fuss about it.[This message has been edited by BBolen Ph.D (edited 08-30-2001).]


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Doc, You sure you don't have a "link" into my brain???? I gotta think about it more, but off the cuff, I tried that. It didn't work. To be continued..... BQ


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I will do my best to manage my symptoms, not just live with them, and learn as much as I can. If going to the doctor and complaining some about my symptoms and discussing various treatments until something actually helps is making a fuss, then so be it!


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

Geesh, I never realized that this was an irrational thought! I've always tried to manage my IBS and still maintain a normal life without complaining about it all the time. I just figured that I have it and have to deal with it. Hmmm, let's see, I guess I would have to restructure this to say that I will take care of myself and fight to minimize my IBS.


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Ummm.. I'm with MaryBeth. I'll try my best here:"These symptoms are very real and if I'm not feeling well and it helps to talk to someone about it then I will. This is _my_ health and I'm aloud to fuss about it especially if I'm really not feeling well and must alter plans in order to be comfortable."Does that work?







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

"It's my party & I'll cry if I want to".Seriously, I own this syndrome. It is mine all mine. I will do what ever I have to do to live my life functionally, happily, peacefully etc. And if taking care of myself means I cry sometimes, or I say No to a request, or I make choices that others don't particularly like etc that HAS to be ok. This is my life & I want to experience all I can. I can't reach that goal without tending to my symptoms.


----------

